# Einfrieren



## Bergi (29. April 2002)

Hi!
Wie lange kann ich eigentlich Fische einfrieren um sie noch zu essen,wenn sie sauber ausgenommen sind?Wie friere ich Fische eigentlich optimal ein?

Bergi


----------



## udorudi (29. April 2002)

nach dem filetieren…
Filets in Gefriebeutel, Luft raus, dicht zwirbeln und ab in die Gefriere.
spätestens nach einem Jahr (schon wieder leer?) raus aus dem Eis.
so mach ich das!

Gruss aus der Hansestadt

Udo


----------



## Bergi (29. April 2002)

Und wie bekomme ich die Luft raus?Ich tu die immernur in ne normale Mülltüte und esse die spätestens nach einem halben jahr!Is das auch ok?

Bergi


----------



## udorudi (29. April 2002)

@bergi
die Komplette Luft mache ich auch nicht raus,
eben zusammen drücken, pressen, drücken usw.
Wichtig ist, das du den Sack danach hermetisch verschließt.
Mülltüten nehme ich nicht, erstens sind meine nicht stark genug,
und ob die Lebensmittel tauglich sind wage ich zu bezweifeln…

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## Pottwal (29. April 2002)

Hallo,

Tip es gibt Vakuumisierer ab ca. 50 EUR im Handel, dazu noch
die passenden Schlauchbeutel, für alle Größen, erst wird die Luft rausgesaugt, dann die Filie verschweißt- sieht danach aus wie die abgepackten Bratwürste im Supermarkt.

2. Tip  die so verpackten Fische schockfrosten, am nächsten Tag den Beutel kurz in Wasser tauchen und wieder frosten. So bildet sich ein super Panzer, der auch nach 24h Fahrt keine weiche Stelle in der Kiste zuläßt.

Ansonsten einmal pro Jahr bitte alle Bestände leeren

Deshalb lade ich vor jeden Norgetrip Bekannte zur Abschieds und Verbrauchsparty ein, damit alles vom Vorjahr weg ist und die Truhe für die neue Saison wieder frei wird.


----------



## Todie (29. April 2002)

@ Pottwal:

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Schockfrosten? Ist das mit normal üblichen Gefrierschränken überhaupt möglich?  ;+ 


Gruß und Petri Heil, Bernd


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

wer wirklich schockfrosten will, braucht schon härtere metoden. am besten geht für ottonormal noch die kältemischung aus zerstossenem eis und viel kochsalz. im idealfall ist das eine eis/salz/wasser-mischung mit achtzehn minusgraden. die tüten mit den filets da rein und hart wird es. dann in den gefrierer. ist mir aber zu viel arbeit. meine methode sieht folgendermassen aus. fischfilets in eine ausreichend grosse gefriertüte, mit dem mund die restluft raussaugen, tüte verschliessen, so dass das filet vorsichtig ganz platt in der tüte angeordnet werden kann. was bei einem filet aber auch bei mehreren kein problem ist, solange die tüte gross genug ist. nun das platte paket an der kältesten stelle des gefrierers hart werden lassen, je platter, desto schneller. es gibt ja auch diese kältekompressen in der apoteke, die ich dann einfach auf die filets drauf lege. zumindestens wenn ich zu hause einfriere. beim auftauen gilt ebenfalls, je schneller desto bessere qualität des filets. für mich gilt als zeitgrenze für fetten fisch max ein monat und für mageren max drei. auch im gefrierschrank wird fischfett ranzig. erst ab siebzig und mehr minusgraden wird dieser prozess ziemlich unterbunden. aber wer hat das schon zu hause? chippog


----------



## Pottwal (30. April 2002)

Hallo Chipoq, 

schläfst Duch auch mal, Nachts um eins chattest Du.
Deine Methode ist sicher auch gut.

Beim Frosten wäre noch zu sagen, daß möglichst wenig in der Tiefkühltruhe sich befindet, da die Energie auf alle Kühlgut verwendet wird. Gerade wichtig beim Massenfrieren aller Norgeangler.


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

@pottwal: ja, leider, ich muss manchmal auch schlafen...

euch norgefahreren möchte ich noch mit auf den weg geben, lieber klasse statt masse. die norweger werden demnächst (zum teil leider, zum teil aber auch zum glück) den riegel davor schieben, was die massenfänge angeht. aber das gehört ja nicht in dieses forum.

meine kumpels stecken die isolierkisten immer noch zuerst in einen müllsack und dann in ihre schlafsäcke, wenn es von norge wieder nach hause geht. chippog


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. April 2002)

Ich friere meine Fische immer mit wasser ein. Fisch oder Filet in die Tüte., Wasser drauf. Luft rausdrücken und Beutel verschießen. Soviel Wasser wie möglich aus der Tüte drücken. Fische bleiben  so, wie sie eingfroren wurden und man kann sie iohne Probleme 1 Jahr lang einfrieren. Fisch bekommt mit dieser Methode keinen Gefrierbrand!


----------



## chippog (1. Mai 2002)

meine einfrierregeln:
fetter fisch maximal einen monat
magerer fisch maximal drei monate
mit trawler gefangener fisch hat frisch in der regel schlechtere qualität als vom hobbyangler gefangener drei monate, gar sechs monate eingefrorener fisch
fett, vor allem fischfett, wird auch bei minus fünfundzwanzig grad ranzig. das ist eine funktion von temperatur und zeit, also nicht so leicht zu beeinflussen, denn wer hat schon eine gefriertruhe mit minus achzig grad zu hause?
allgemein gilt auch, dass eingefrorener fisch ebenfalls abhängig von temperatur und zeit durch wachsende eiskristalle in der konsistens zerstört wird
nach einer woche im gefrierer ist vorher gut behandelter fisch von frischem, gut behandeltem fisch nicht oder zumindest fast nicht zu unterscheiden. danach nimmt die qualität merkbar ab. nicht dass ich alles wissenschaftlich untersucht habe, aber so verkehrt ist das ganze nicht. wie auch immer, guten appetit mit eurem fang.
wie sagte schon mein lehrmeister:
nur ein fisch schmeckt besser als der selbstgefangene, der, der auch noch schwarz geangelt wurde... mit anderen worten kein aufruf zum schwarzangeln, sondern ein gedankenspiel bezüglich der richtigen gewürze zum fischgericht, will meinen, nur wir angler haben alle möglichkeiten ein fischgericht richtig zu geniessen! chippog


----------



## Bergi (1. Mai 2002)

@ bellyboatangler:
Was ist denn ein gefrierbrand?

Bergi


----------



## siegerlaender (1. Mai 2002)

Moin Bergi!#h
Die Werbung hat den &quot;Gefrierbrand&quot; als Schlagwort entdeckt. Erst mit den richtigen Plastikbeuteln soll er sich vermeiden lassen. 

Tatsache ist, den Gefrierbrand gibt es wirklich. Lebensmittelchemiker verstehen darunter vertrocknete Stellen auf dem Gefriergut. Das Phänomen tritt vor allem bei Tiefkühlfleisch, aber auch bei tiefgefrorenen Bohnen, Erbsen oder verschiedenen Obstsorten auf. 

Der Gefrierbrand bildet sich an Stellen, die Frischluft ausgesetzt waren. Hierbei verdunstet die Flüssigkeit aus dem Gefrorenen. Fleisch ist hier mit seinem hohen Flüssigkeitsanteil besonders gefährdet. Die porösen Stellen reagieren anschließend mit Sauerstoff, oxidieren also. Dadurch werden bestimmte Inhaltsstoffe, etwa Vitamine und Geschmacksstoffe zerstört. 

Sie erkennen Gefrierbrand an deutlichen Verfärbungen. Die Palette reicht von weiß bis braungrau, je nach Art des Tiefkühlguts. Die Stellen mit Gefrierbrand sind nicht unbedingt verdorben oder giftig, führen aber auf jeden Fall zu einer deutlichen Verschlechterung des Geschmacks. Am besten Sie schneiden Sie großzügig aus.

Diesen Artikel habe ich geklaut bei Tippscout.de :q


----------



## Pottwal (1. Mai 2002)

Hi Chippoq,

top Hinweis zwecks Aufbewahrung. Wieso weist das Lebensmittelgesetz und die Verpacksverordnung in Deutschland
nicht draufhin.

Ich habe letztens gefrostete Heilbuttfilets gekauft ( meine
selbst gefangenen Bestände sind leider aufgebraucht ). Auf
der Tüte war das Haltbarkeitsdatum bei - 8 ° C auf den 31.12.2002 datiert. Und Heilbutt ist fett.

Kannst Du das aufklären ? :r


----------



## chippog (6. Mai 2002)

@ pottwal: ganz einfach, da ich als angler weiss, wie frischer fisch schmeckt und damit auch ganz schnell raus habe, ab wann vor allem frischer aber auch gefrorener fisch nicht mehr so schmeckt, habe ich wesentlich engere grenzen als das lebensmittelgesetz, weil die vermutlich nach einigen wenigen parametern ausschau halten, eine leichte ranzigkeit aber wohl nicht beanstanden, gar nicht nachweisen können?! die haben ja auch keinen einfluss darauf, ob der fisch mit dem haken gefangen wurde oder ganz hinten im trawlernetz fast zu mus gequetscht wurde. mit anderen worten, das sind meine privaten regeln, die ich nach mehrfachem hinschmecken als sehr sinnvoll erachte. der grosse nachteil ist ja bei uns anglern, dass wir &quot;zu verwöhnt&quot; werden, was frischen fisch angeht. beim fischkauf ist es dann auch sehr wichtig, einen händler seines vertrauens zu finden! lieber kaufe ich mir mal ein ordentliches stück fleisch, als einen halbgammeligen fisch.

@ siegerlaender: schade, ich dachte schon, das sei auf deinem eigenen mist gewachsen. dennoch vielen dank! auch zitiertes wissen ist wertvoll!

skitfiske! chippog


----------



## Pottwal (6. Mai 2002)

Chippoq,

many thanks


----------



## rueganer (6. Mai 2002)

ich halte es auch wie der BBA, Fisch der längere Zeit eingefroren werden soll, wird vorher angefroren dann unter Wasser halten, ab in die Tüte, Luft absaugen und eingeschweisst und ab in die Truhe, hält dicke ein Jahr.


----------



## chippog (8. Mai 2002)

gegen den gefrierbrand hilft das auf jeden fall. es ist natürlich eine notlage, wenn jemand einmal im jahr vom binnenland nach norwegen fährt um sich da unter anderem mit fischfilets zu versogen. da schmeckt nach elfeinhalb monaten der letzte urlaub immer noch mit, sehe ich ja ein. dann ist der tip mit dem wasser natürlich prima!

vor allem das wichtige fett auch bei den mageren fischen kannst du damit leider nicht retten. das ist natürlich noch schlimmer bei den fetten fischen.

wenn du den mageren fisch nach einem jahr beherzt würzt und auch zitrone verwendest, wird das gericht bestimmt tadelos sein. ich bin aber mit den gewürzen ehr vorsichtig und zitrone benutze ich fast überhaupt nicht (lieber weisswein), so dass ich schon ab drei monaten bei magerem fisch nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden bin, von fettem fisch ganz zu schweigen. unter anderem geschmacksache, wie so vieles!

hinzu kommt aber noch, dass die mehrfach ungesättigten fettsäuren für uns menschen ja so wichtig sind, da wir sie nicht selber produzieren können. sie werden vor allem im hirn gebraucht! obendrein erzeugen sie nach dem verzehr laut neueren wissenschaftlichen erkenntnissen eine positive stimmung (und das nicht nur, weil es lecker war)! das geht natürlich bei weitem am besten mit frischem fisch!!! du kannst auch omegadrei kapseln tanken. aber hallo, wo bleibt denn da das angel- und geschmackserlebnis???

also leutens, esst mehr frischen fetten fisch! aber vorher viel spass beim fangen, skitfiske! euer chippog


----------



## Pottwal (9. Mai 2002)

Hoch lebe Omega 3, die Quelle gegen HDL Cholesterin
Herzinfakt und Krebs...


----------



## chippog (13. Mai 2002)

gerade hering esse ich nur frisch, da ich kein jojo im hals haben will, das ranzig schmeckt... der fängt mämlich recht schnell an auch so zu schmecken. ich muss dat nich haben, will natürlich auch niemanden daran hindern es zu tun.


----------

